# East Texas Owners?



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey I am trying to make a list of all the East Texas Longview/Tyler/Gladewater/Henderson owners to try and get some conversation going and set up some times to meet.

Either PM me with your name and address or send me an e-mail.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

did u check out the map of the goats in the us? do a look up on everyone add yourself to the map


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes but thought I might start a thread and see what happens.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Well I guess all the East Texas owners are in hiding. :confused


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

GGTTOO has a VERY nice lookin ride! I am diggin those wheels!


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

got any larger images? If so, shoot me an email! I think it would make a GREAT wallpaper !! and plus I am a photo collector.

[email protected]


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

Tyler owner here. Got the goat about a week ago. Shot you a PM!


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Sent PM


----------



## shortmancan (Jul 31, 2005)

Guess we missed this thread.. Longview Tx. 
Will send you a pm


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

GTG at whataburger in Tyler Texas Saturday at 6:00PM.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Keep me in touch! Tyler Goat owner 04 YJ m6. like to hear from some folks. loosing my mind in tyler:willy:


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

> did u check out the map of the goats in the us?


What are you talking about--please let me know?


----------



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

06 orange grapevine tx here


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a Cyclone Grey 06 M6,I travel to Tyler, Marshall at least once a year to visit family, will be back again in october


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

Marshall, TX here...I work for Kilgore College and I am plannin on moving to longview. Def want to meet up with some of you guys! I may have seen a few of you driving here and there!

Hit me up...

oh yeah, 04' black/red


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

05 Torrid Red M6 here- Mabank, tx. about an hour from dallas toward tyler and about an hour from tyler toward dallas!
LET ME KNOW IF A MEET IS HAPPENING PLEASE!


----------



## jamesw51 (Oct 25, 2006)

Longview here


----------



## jamesw51 (Oct 25, 2006)

East Texas guys are having a GTG at the Shreveport Track this weekend and will meet at Hooters at Noon on Sat..if anyone is interested pm me.

Ok here are the plans...Friday night we will meet at Track, it opens at 6..Firefly will be there alittle before 6, we will be just alittle later.
Sat..Hooters at the Boardwalk at 12 noon..then the track opens at 4,so after Hooters we will head over to the Track...Then if anyone is wanting to do some gambling we will head to the Boats...In fact Fri night after Test N Tune we will probably burn alittle cash at Diamond Jacks since we are staying there. 

As for meeting place on Saturday for lunch, I suggest the top of the parking garage at the boardwalk. Plenty of parking and noone ever parks up there. It is also easy to find everyone else!


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry We couldn't make it- Hope you guys had fun!
Nothing like spending the weekend with like minded gear heads!
Let me know next time!

-Emily


----------



## bigdisplay (Oct 29, 2006)

TorridRedHeart said:


> Sorry We couldn't make it- Hope you guys had fun!
> Nothing like spending the weekend with like minded gear heads!
> Let me know next time!
> 
> -Emily


Tonight in Longview.... GTG....


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> did u check out the map of the goats in the us? do a look up on everyone add yourself to the map


Where do you find the map? I've looked everywhere.


----------

